# How do I calculate the number of work days between two given dates in powerpivot?



## RKN (Apr 25, 2013)

How do I calculate the number of work days between two given dates in powerpivot?  Say I have two columns one named START_DATE one named END_DATE...what is the logic that can calculated the number of work days between the two dates?


----------



## XL&ME (Apr 25, 2013)

Take a look at Networkdays function.  Not sure what Excel version you are using.


----------



## Jacob Barnett (Apr 26, 2013)

NETWORKDAYS() doesn't work in DAX unfortunately. Here is a post by Rob that offers an alternative:

NETWORKDAYS() Equivalent in PowerPivot? « PowerPivotPro


----------

